# how reliable have your hunches been on multiple births



## tiggerlix

Hi there.!stly i dont know medicaly if im having twins,but...i have had this feeling theres 2,getting stronger day by day.I have 5 children already and slightly older now(35).Iv gained loads of weight rapidly,boobs are so very sore and gone up 2 cup sizes aleady a E cup:blush:was a nice D 2 weeks ago.i have groin pains that dont hurt but are there,aslo a very tiny amount of spotting.I just feel so strongly theres more than 1.My partners mum is a twin to.I havnt had my midwife apointment yet so dont really know what to say to the doctor,as im healthy so far.Well just wanted to see how reliable your predictions were on feeling you were carrying multiples.
xx


----------



## mamato2more

I kinda knew from the start, even before..I had had an early loss right before, and my friends and I had joked that the next time I would have twins..Sure enough..My biggest thing was the morning sickness..My boobs have not gotten sore for some time, not since baby #2, so I just dont have that..That's pretty much it..


----------



## swak50

My betas came back normal (for a singleton), I had no morning sickness (the entire pregnancy) or growth of belly/boobs and it turns out that I was (still am) pregnant with TRIPLETS! Note that this is my first pregnancy so that definitely plays a part.

Is your partners mom a fraternal or identical twin? Fraternal's are hereditary and are passed from mother to daughter (as it's the woman's ability to ovulate 2 eggs and no man can make her do that, smile). They do believe that Dad's may also play a role in fraternal twins as lots of woman ovulate 2 eggs (and don't know it), however, 2 sperm don't always make it. Regardless, your partners mother wouldn't have passed any super sperm abilities on to her son... 

They don't know what causes identicals, however, it is more common with women over 35. I'm having identical boys (and a fraternal girl) and I am 37. So statistically, you DO have a higher chance of having ID's.

Good Luck, if twins is what you want!

swak50
29w3d pregnant with triplets


----------



## vineyard

I had IVF and was quoted a 25% chance of twins. I sorta just knew. My betas were a bit high. I wasn't all that sick though. But, I just knew that there were 2. Scan at 7 weeks proved me right.


----------



## tiggerlix

thanks for your replies ladies.Normaly my intuition is right thats the worring thing,im very intune with my feelings and body.Morning sickness comes and goes in waves and when it does its awful,but i know thats a common symptom in pregnancy.The scary thing is my sister conceieved twins or very similar,it turned out to be a blighted ovum but there were 2 sacs,dont know where that come from.Iv also got 4 boys and had grt pregnancys,ithen got pregnant with my daughter and didnt know untill about 8 weeks into the pregnancy,as my periods were very light and i was horse riding most days and put the pelvic cramps down to riding and my muscles gettn harder.anyway my uterus measured high for my dates at my 1st midwife appoint ment and was sent for an early scan to rule out twins.There was only 1.I suspected a girl from the time i got pregnant and she was,as i found out at the 20 week scan.B4 i caught pregnant with this one i just knew i was going to get pregnant the following month i know its weird but im sure i felt my body preparing for it.i came on in oct for 2 days and i assumed my feeling were were wrong and wasnt pregnant,nov i missed and it was positive 2 days later.Oh im sorry im going on.Guess no way to tell untill a scan.But the prospect of twins scares me,im 35 with 5 kids already and my bf is 45 so were not as young as we once were.
anyway il be sure to let you no the outcome.
x


----------



## ladypotter

I knew when I got my progesterone results back at 3wks2dys and they were 57!! When I was at my first U/S at 6 1/2 wks, and the tech was really quiet...I finally said...are there two in there? She said...sheeewwww...I was trying to figure out how to tell you!!!


----------



## tiggerlix

Its amazing how some mums just knew.Would have been perfect as my 1st oir 2nd pregnancy but 6TH OMG.It could just be im having more symptoms as im older now and takes it out of you more..we will see.
xxx


----------



## Twin.Mommy

I knew and had no signs my hormone levels were actually low ........ I just kept askin the doctor if I could have an early scan cause I thought it was twins she said no she only herd one heartbeat so the day before my scan me and mom were making breakfast and she cracked an egg open and it was a double so she said britt this is a sign i said that was a fluke so she said ok one more egg if its another double then your having twins so sure enough it was a double we cracked all 12 eggs all doubles I have not seen a double egg again yet......6 week old twin girls


----------



## vineyard

Twin.Mommy said:


> I knew and had no signs my hormone levels were actually low ........ I just kept askin the doctor if I could have an early scan cause I thought it was twins she said no she only herd one heartbeat so the day before my scan me and mom were making breakfast and she cracked an egg open and it was a double so she said britt this is a sign i said that was a fluke so she said ok one more egg if its another double then your having twins so sure enough it was a double we cracked all 12 eggs all doubles I have not seen a double egg again yet......6 week old twin girls

My sign was similar. I was driving on the freeway to go see my mom when all of a sudden there were 2 end to end rainbows. I have never seen 2 end to end. It appears if I drove miles and miles I would drive right underneath it. I burst into tears...called my husband immediately and asked him how many we were having. He said 2. I told him he's right, I got my sign.


----------



## Naya69

wow interesting stories i believe in signs too and i must say ive never seen a double egg ever so i would say thats a very good sign x


----------



## Twin.Mommy

vineyard said:


> Twin.Mommy said:
> 
> 
> I knew and had no signs my hormone levels were actually low ........ I just kept askin the doctor if I could have an early scan cause I thought it was twins she said no she only herd one heartbeat so the day before my scan me and mom were making breakfast and she cracked an egg open and it was a double so she said britt this is a sign i said that was a fluke so she said ok one more egg if its another double then your having twins so sure enough it was a double we cracked all 12 eggs all doubles I have not seen a double egg again yet......6 week old twin girls
> 
> My sign was similar. I was driving on the freeway to go see my mom when all of a sudden there were 2 end to end rainbows. I have never seen 2 end to end. It appears if I drove miles and miles I would drive right underneath it. I burst into tears...called my husband immediately and asked him how many we were having. He said 2. I told him he's right, I got my sign.Click to expand...

OMG that is pretty cool I never seen a rainbow with two ends ! Thats crazy how you can get signs if your someone who believes in them


----------



## tiggerlix

omg...thats strange.Weird and wonderfull.So far found out 2 people i know of expecting twins and my mums freind at work just found out...omg! so dont know whether thats a sign or the sayn it comes in three's has already happened and something telling me its not.This has all been in the last 3 days.Then i get a call from midwife yesterday sayn she wants to see me at 8 weeks which is 23rd of dec (il be 8 weeks 3 days)as she would like to pick up heartbeat if possible maybe 2 if there is.I guess as im 35 they may want to see me sooner i dont know.
xxx


----------



## mrandmrspaddy

I wasn't really expecting twins but my partner says he sort guessed in advance of the 1st scan (how does that work?). 
I had a miscarriage in the summer and was taken for an early scan at 8 weeks. Before she said anything the midwife started to laugh and then told us it was twins. For some strange reason we couldn't stop laughing for the rest of the day!


----------



## Magoo.2006

I am 8+2. I have a feeling it could be twins. My reasons, other that I just think I know is the following two things:

1 - My 3.5 y/o boy says that there are two in my belly....a boy and a girl. Wow, that would be cool! He is positive about it. When I tell him that there is just one in there, he says " No mommy...two" Weird!

2 - My husband and I both had the needle trick done to see how many kids we would have (before we were together). He had his results written down and so did I. It happens that we have the same results (7 kids in total!!! - That is the less believable part! LOL!). ( The first child would be a boy --our son, the second and third would be a boy and girl twin set. the fourth and fifth, two boy twins, the fifht a boy and the seventh a girl. ) We kind of not really believe in that prediction tool, but I have to admit it is kind of creepy that my son says I have a boy and a girl in my belly right now don't you think!?!

I will ask for an early scan to know if my boy is right or not. I will let you know!


----------



## ryder

This thread has officially scared me! I hope all of you update us as to whether your intuitions are right!

Im not sure im im being silly, but i've felt like I was having twins too... My mom is a twin, and my dads side has twins too. I got a positive HPT this time 5 days before AF was due and it was a clear line. I knew when I ovulated too because I used OPKS... 

I had a mc in october and this time I have ballooned out huge!!! When I had the MC I never got near as big and with my first baby I didnt start showing until I was 5 months!

My OH also had a dream a couple months ago we had twin baby girls.


----------



## bek74

I had IVF and 2 embryo's were put back in( I am 35 so only thought one would take). When I got my BFP my hcg levels were 685 and I thought hmmm could be twins, but I only felt as though there was one in there. About a week later I wasn't feeling well and had more bloods taken as I wanted to check my levels and in 10days my levels went from 685 to 22,284 and then I thought I must be having twins. At my 7wk 2day scan it was confirmed I am indeed having twins.


----------



## xoibsurferx

I had a dream the night before I went for my first ultrasound that there were twins. I was only like 6 weeks or something then, and they couldn't even see babies but saw 2 sacs. Then I had another one at 9w4d that confirmed it. 


I just knew, somehow.


----------



## jopascoe

i fell pregnant with triplets, all idetical.
spontan conception, i had really really sore boobs about 10 days before my period was even due.
i never got this with my boy and girl singletons.
i thought there maybe 2 but they shocked me when they said 3. wow

im currently 8dpo and have had sore achy boobs for 3 days im getting scared...lol


----------



## mamato2more

jopascoe said:


> i fell pregnant with triplets, all idetical.
> spontan conception, i had really really sore boobs about 10 days before my period was even due.
> i never got this with my boy and girl singletons.
> i thought there maybe 2 but they shocked me when they said 3. wow
> 
> im currently 8dpo and have had sore achy boobs for 3 days im getting scared...lol

Wow! Three...all natural conception....wow...:happydance:


----------



## SRTBaby

I don't know if my mind is trying to convince me. I have always thought i will have twins, this is my first pregnancy and every time i think of it it is always twins. Hubby's side of family has two sets of Fraternals. It will be a shock for me if it is singleton. I will be 35 in two months, no extreme symptoms, just slight nausea and sore boops, my waist is expanding fast, too fast can't fit in my pants this early.


----------



## RebaMc

I didn't have any real 'sign's... no extreme sickness or achey boobs or anything... I just had a feeling. Most months I know when I ovulate because I get those pains (can't remember the name of them) and very regularly I get more than one pain each cycle, so I guess I'm one of those people who releases more than one egg each time.

I had a miscarriage before this last pregnancy and at the time I was convinced it was twins... and the same again this time but I kept it to myself until the scan... still comes as a huge shock to get the news though!

One of my friends was visiting just after Christmas and she told me she was pregnant... and I just got a feeling that she was having twins too... again I kept it to myself... didn't want to panic her... then on the day of her scan my phone starts ringing and before even looking at the caller ID I knew it was her with her 'news'!

It makes it even more exciting now knowing that a close friend is also having twins :)


----------



## Heavenx

It's been interesting reading through this thread. 

I'm almost 8 weeks pregnant with my second and won't have a scan until I'm 12 weeks. With my first pregnancy I 'knew' at 7weeks onwards that I was carrying a girl and I was right, depite everyone around me telling me I'd be having a boy because of the way I was carrying, my list of symptoms etc. 

So far with this second pregnancy I don't have any intuition about what the baby's gender is but I 'feel' that there is 'something' about this pregnancy. I know I probably sound crazy when I say I feel there's 'something' but there is and I don't know what it is, it has crossed my mind that this 'feeling' I have could be trying to tell me it's twins, but I'm not sure, it would be funny if I ended up back here after my 12 week scan confirming with you all that I am carrying twins. ......We'll see.


----------



## Laura2919

Well i dunno about hunches. I certainly didnt expect to have twins even though my mum did so they are direct in my family lol. 

I was 21 and pregnant i went for a scan at 6 weeks where she saw a baby and heartbeat and then an empty sac. second sac she said was a failed pregnancy but i was just happy to have been pregnant with the one to be honest. 
I did for a second think God what awful luck cos i had previously had a missed miscarriage!! But then I thought I am pregnant thats just great even if it is one. 

Went back for a scan at 8 weeks because of the missed mc and she said There is your little baby Laura, look heart beating away and she went on to check my ovaries and all the other bits and she said OMG there is another. She was hiding away behind the other baby, so my second sac turned out to be a little tot! 

I had no idea xx


----------



## Heavenx

Laura2919 said:


> Well i dunno about hunches. I certainly didnt expect to have twins even though my mum did so they are direct in my family lol.
> 
> I was 21 and pregnant i went for a scan at 6 weeks where she saw a baby and heartbeat and then an empty sac. second sac she said was a failed pregnancy but i was just happy to have been pregnant with the one to be honest.
> I did for a second think God what awful luck cos i had previously had a missed miscarriage!! But then I thought I am pregnant thats just great even if it is one.
> 
> Went back for a scan at 8 weeks because of the missed mc and she said There is your little baby Laura, look heart beating away and she went on to check my ovaries and all the other bits and she said OMG there is another. She was hiding away behind the other baby, so my second sac turned out to be a little tot!
> 
> I had no idea xx

How lovely, what a happy ending :)


----------



## mamato2more

Laura2919 said:


> Well i dunno about hunches. I certainly didnt expect to have twins even though my mum did so they are direct in my family lol.
> 
> I was 21 and pregnant i went for a scan at 6 weeks where she saw a baby and heartbeat and then an empty sac. second sac she said was a failed pregnancy but i was just happy to have been pregnant with the one to be honest.
> I did for a second think God what awful luck cos i had previously had a missed miscarriage!! But then I thought I am pregnant thats just great even if it is one.
> 
> Went back for a scan at 8 weeks because of the missed mc and she said There is your little baby Laura, look heart beating away and she went on to check my ovaries and all the other bits and she said OMG there is another. She was hiding away behind the other baby, so my second sac turned out to be a little tot!
> 
> I had no idea xx

That is too cool! Congrats!


----------



## mamato2more

Oh, Oh, look!! I loved up a box today! One more to go!!! heheee


----------



## Heavenx

mamato2more said:


> Oh, Oh, look!! I loved up a box today! One more to go!!! heheee

Congrats, not long to go now eh :happydance:


----------



## brownlieB

Hey i'm glad i found this post i was looking for mums with multiples just this morning!!

I'm 11 weeks and have a scan on wednesday. This is my first pregnancy but for some reason i'm just convinced it's twins, to the point that if it's not i'll be surprised.

I had an early scan in December and they only found one sac but to find that sac i had to have an internal u/s as they couldn't find one with a normal u/s. Something just tells me that if they had trouble finding one there is a possibility they missed or wouldn't have been able to find the 2nd.

Other than the fact i have an unquenching hunger, massive boobs and belly already, My cousin who is 3 weks behind me had an early scan and they found twins!! My mum says her cousin had twins too and that when she was pregnant with me there was a possibilty i was a twin but one of them didn't survive as she bled but was still pregnant (i suppose 25 years ago they didn't have the ability to find these things out with ultrasound)

Lastly i've alreadfy been told i release more than one egg and thats the cause of my ovarian cysts!! So even if it's not this time it could be next time!!


----------



## fein&waiting

interesting thread for me. Have this very strong conviction that i'm pregnant with twins. Not got excessive symptoms, although they are worse than what i had with DS (but that could be for any number of reasons, as i have toddler to run after now and as they say, each pregnancy can be different). I'm not particularly hankering after having twins, esp as my parents live in another country and my in laws in another city, and its not like i obsess over it. It's more like i just know it. And things like, randomly i start thinking about what i'll need, how i'll cope with twin babies and a toddler under 2, from getting everyone in the car, to making sure he doesn't trying squash them breathless, to i'll get a school girl in the afternoons to begin with to help with dinner time and bedtime for DS and DH won't be home at those times to help. It's just plain crazy that these thoughts pop into my head. And I keep saying to myself, these are just silly thoughts and that at the scan next week i'll be told it's only one. What i will say is, like with DS, i knew from about 6 weeks that he was a boy, i just knew. Everyone thought i was having a girl, got to my 20 week scan and turned around to my mum and was like, hah, i told you. Can't wait for my scan either way now, just to see bubs or if my strong hunch is right, bubies!!


----------



## Bumber

hey i have enjoyed this thread and all the hunches. i had a scan at 5 weeks 4 days which showed our twins and then viability confirmed two weeks later. I didnt have any massive hunches as such although twins are rife in both families. Me included. And I was on Clomid with a high chance. I know I just feel so calm about everything. Which is a bit strange for a stresser like me!!! 

When me and DH first met ten years ago we joked that we would have twins boys and name them after our dads as a joke (Paddy & Colin) Um no. And now I think yes maybe we knew something!! Ha ha x


----------



## bubbles

I'm glad I found this :thumbup:

Heavenx - I know what you mean I just KNEW with DS that he would be a boy as did DH but this one I just can't put my finger on it. Both my Mum and sister were discussing me having twins today and I have joked about it with DH on a few occasions. I don't even know why as it wasn't something that even crossed my mind with DS. It just feels different


----------



## jopascoe

i have a hunch i might be having twins just have this weired feeling i have a scan on the 22nd, i will just over 6 weeks hopefully we can see...
also my hcg and prog are really high for my stage of pregnancy so thats what is making me thing to.


----------



## wanabamummy

Wow brill thread!!! Congrats to you all!!!

Me and oh always joke about having twins and how great it wud be. His mum is a twin and he has 2 cousins with sets of twins. 

I can feel my self ov from both sides and the month we conceive it was quite strong!!

Hoping to get an early scan sometime next week. It will be lovely to see 2 little beanie in there!! Lol


----------



## Heavenx

Just thought I'd pop back on this thread and let you all know that I found out I'm not having twins, I had an early scan done last week due to a bleed to make sure baby is OK, thankfully he or she is and they had a look for more than one but couldn't see a second so I am only having the one baby. 

Happy & healthy pregnancies to everyone xx


----------



## genies girl

i always joked id love twins to get it out the way in one go, it kept crossing my mind because i am so sick that there might be two . when we had a scan yesterday it was a surprise to the lady doing the scan who just thought she should double check that there was only one to find another, although the reality is surprising i just laughed and wasnt shocked.


----------



## jopascoe

i had scan done as well, 3 days ago. i was 6 weeks.
we saw one baby with a heartbeat. im over the moon xx


----------

